# Firm U.S. Release Date?



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2004)

There has been a lot of talk about when these cars are going to be here in the United States. I've spoke to my local VW dealership and they told me they have already been allocated 15 vehicles. 
My question is, does anyone on here (dealers, Vortex staff, etc.) know when we are really going to have these cars here? I've heard July, August, December. Do we have any definite info? Thanks for the help! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Firm U.S. Release Date? ([email protected])*

Good topic. I decided to stop by my Volkswagen dealer yesterday, and the only thing they knew for sure about the Eos was that "it has a folding top". Props for keeping on top of things guys. I'm so glad the Vortex exists.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: Firm U.S. Release Date? (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_Good topic. I decided to stop by my Volkswagen dealer yesterday, and the only thing they knew for sure about the Eos was that "it has a folding top". Props for keeping on top of things guys. I'm so glad the Vortex exists.

My VW Dealership knows about the Vortex and actually reads it! I know someone said the release date was December which I do not beleive. Why would VW release a convertible at the beginning of winter








I just want to find out a date to see if I can have this for the summertime and Waterfest http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: Firm U.S. Release Date? ([email protected])*

I don't have any insider knowledge, but the last published information I saw was that Bernhard said that the Eos would be in European showrooms in July. That was from a magazine article, so it's not an official announcement from VW.
Originally, when the Eos was going to ship to Germany in February, the US and UK launches were going to be a few months later (in May). I haven't seen anything to indicate whether they intend to stick to this plan following the delay.


----------



## tori645 (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: Firm U.S. Release Date? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ Why would VW release a convertible at the beginning of winter










Why does VW do a lot of things? (or not).. one power seat in a 26k plus cars.. no power seats in 28k plus cars.. 68-100k plus cars with 6" logos plastered on the front and rear.. etc.. etc..


----------



## Jimbuffalo (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: Firm U.S. Release Date? ([email protected])*

VW rep at NAIAS told me September 2006 release, sub $30K price point. Looks better in person. My only concern is the multiple servo motors, etc. involved in that fancy roof. V6 debuts later on.


----------



## vwsince1963 (Mar 5, 2005)

*Re: Firm U.S. Release Date? (flubber)*

When yousay ship to Germany, where is the Eos being manufactured?


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: Firm U.S. Release Date? (vwsince1963)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwsince1963* »_When yousay ship to Germany, where is the Eos being manufactured?

Portugal.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2004)

So it sounds like we really don't know when the car is going to come out. I hope we have an official date soon!


----------



## USCVWFAN (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_So it sounds like we really don't know when the car is going to come out. I hope we have an official date soon!

This is not "official", but I think July is a very good guess. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tori645 (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: (USCVWFAN)*

managers just went to a meeting in atlanta.. basically.. they narrowed it down to... july... aug.... sept... 
gli will come in a lambo yellow
no diesels in 2007


----------



## NateNantais (Nov 30, 2005)

Detroit auto show guy told my girlfriend September as well... also I agree seeing that roof in person is scary, it looks so fragile with all those moving parts, hinged at a distance... I could imagine it breaking. But I guess a lot of companies have similar roofs.


----------



## 645Ci (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: (tori645)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tori645* »_
gli will come in a lambo yellow

that will be nice... when is it going on sale anyways? same as the release date of EOS??


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2004)

I'm hoping for July! I want this for Waterfest!
I'll be going to the NY Auto Show in April, I'm hoping they have one there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by [email protected] at 4:07 PM 1-22-2006_


----------



## synerg3 (Aug 31, 2004)

NBC's coverage of the NA auto show in Detroit today said mid to late summer when they briefly featured the EOS... so I'm assuming they got that straight from VW


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2004)

Summer would make sense. I know some people have been saying December, that would not make any sense. I hope our VW dealerships have pricing on these soon!


----------



## cpchillin (Nov 12, 2004)

I figure I'll buy one in March 07! I want the VR with DSG!!! I'd really love to have AWD but I doubt that they'll do that since it could infringe on the new R36's sales than. Either way I hope to see it this weekend at the DC auto show!


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

I want a 2.0T with a 6 speed!!! I have heard that they wont have All wheel drive because there is no space in the car. So it will never have it. If it did, i would be perfect.... oh yeah

JT


----------



## AutoSaurus (Oct 7, 2002)

I just returned from the Detroit show. I was told by more than one rep on more the one occasion that the Eos would be released in Dec 2006 with a starting price just below $30k. This info came from 3 or four reps at the VW booth both upstairs and downstairs where the Eos was on display.
Looking at the replies to this thread, I guess VW doesn't even know it will be released.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (AutoSaurus)*

I just returned from the Detroit show. I was told by more than one rep on more the one occasion that the Eos would be released in Dec 2006 with a starting price just below $30k. This info came from 3 or four reps at the VW booth both upstairs and downstairs where the Eos was on display.
Looking at the replies to this thread, I guess VW doesn't even know it will be released.

December is also what I heard and posted a week or so ago, and it was based on information from VW reps at the auto show as well. My VW dealer just gave me a follow up call about my visit last week and the sales manager told me "First I heard its gonna be released in March, then I heard its gonna be delayed". What a well informed, on the ball sales manager. These are the same people who assured me last week that the Eos "has a folding top". So yeah, the dealers know even less than we do. The other delay issue that has not been addressed is the idea that the VR6 may not be available at launch. Anybody got reliable information on that?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2004)

Honestly if this is released at the beginning of winter, VW should just wait until spring of 2007 to release it. I will not be waiting that long if that is the case to buy this car. 
My guess it is released this summer or spring of '07. No car company would relese their brand new convertible in December.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_ The other delay issue that has not been addressed is the idea that the VR6 may not be available at launch. Anybody got reliable information on that?

There's no reason to believe that the VR6 will be released simultaneously...the Jetta V first appeared with the 2.5 I5, then it got the 2.0T. the Passat first showed up with the 2.0T then got the 3.6 VR6...I don't think the Eos will break that pattern...
on the other hand, cars like the GLI and the 3.6 Passat started showing in showrooms weeks earlier than most of the established dates...theres hope that the Eos wll show up in fall of 06 as an 07 model...


----------



## JML (Jun 19, 2000)

*Re: (gizmopop)*

Original launch schedule in Germany was 2.0 and 2.0T in Feb, 3.2 and 2.0TDI in May, if that's an indication. They might launch simultaniously as quite some people have already ordered the 3.2 and if they'd push back the launch date for anything but technical reasons, many would cancel their orders. Germans are like that.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: (JML)*

I'm sorry, I was refering to the launch here, I think it will launch in Europe by summer...


----------



## cpchillin (Nov 12, 2004)

Actually winter is a perfect time to launch a hardtop convertible! Think about it. Supply is usually limited when a vehicle is first launched. So a winter launch would give you time to ramp up for the spring and still be able to get some publicity. You know how people don't want to buy a brand new bodystyle because "the bugs haven't been worked out" well the couple extra months will help people think that the bugs were worked out. Plus there are plenty of states that sell convertibles year round.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (cpchillin)*

I was thinking winter is a good time to buy a car too, especially a convertible. Car business is slow in January and febuary...you're much more likely to get a good deal on anything in the off season. And really I've said it before, but VW cannot afford to have the Eos launched in a hurry with unresolved quality problems to tarnish their reputation. Its good that Europe gets the Eos first, their press is very hard to please and it will give time to read reviews and see if there is problems with the top. I just can't figure out why its taking so long to get the Mk5 R36 here, I'm really kinda liking the R36 and want to drive one. I could run around town spanking all the rice in a R36.


----------



## USCVWFAN (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_My guess it is released this *summer *or spring of '07. No car company would relese their brand new convertible in December.

I think that is a good guess. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cpchillin (Nov 12, 2004)

My old VW rep told us to expect the Eos to hit the US shores around August 06 in 2.0T form! The VR hasn't been 100% confirmed yet but if it comes it'll be around Feb 07.


----------



## NeoAtreides (Apr 19, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Remeber the Beetle convertible? Three years late and mid-December release. I think December is the most reasonable date, especially since they're having problems.


----------



## Professor Gascan (Sep 11, 2002)

Latest word I've gotten is late August/ Early September. As with anything VW, that is always subject to change.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_My guess it is released this summer or spring of '07. No car company would relese their brand new convertible in December.









Except I remember driving around town with our first Bug Cabrio a few days before Christmas with the top down and snow on the ground. What we got in the spring was the T-reg, you know, 4wd as soon as the snows had gone away. I think that someone in Germany is looking at the calender from the plant in Brazil and thinking "South America, North America, what's the difference?"


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Firm U.S. Release Date? ([email protected])*

Of course, on the other hand, when a new car hits, the supply is limited. It's probably better to release them on the off season, the 'must have first fans' will buy up the first small supply anyway. As the available inventory increases, you hit the cars 'on season' (ie summer for a convertable), and you accually have some cars to sell the now interested pubic.








I would hate to get 1 or 2 Eos' in summer when I could sell 25 of them, then get a big shipment just as the snow starts to fall.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: Firm U.S. Release Date? (TURBO PAUL)*

Are these being sold in Germany right now?


----------



## NeoAtreides (Apr 19, 2004)

*Re: Firm U.S. Release Date? (TURBO PAUL)*

Poor PA, we had a 72 degree day here in carolina a few days ago. It's been 40's since then, but...


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Firm U.S. Release Date? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Are these being sold in Germany right now?

I'm not sure about that, but my folks are in Berlin right now and they had one at a local VW dealership. So I'd say they either are already selling them, or they will be soon.


----------



## JML (Jun 19, 2000)

*Re: Firm U.S. Release Date? (BigFoot-74205)*

Selling - yes. Delivering - no. German Delivery date is July, as per Wolfgang Bernhard's announcement. (Or at least my dealer told me so).


----------



## alvint_vw (Jun 6, 2003)

*Re: Firm U.S. Release Date? (BigFoot-74205)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigFoot-74205* »_ I'm not sure about that, but my folks are in Berlin right now and they had one at a local VW dealership. So I'd say they either are already selling them, or they will be soon.

..pics? Can they send snap shot of the rear? The euro Jetta has different tail-lights; white circles like the Passat.


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Firm U.S. Release Date? (alvint_vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alvint_vw* »_..pics? Can they send snap shot of the rear? The euro Jetta has different tail-lights; white circles like the Passat.

I've got no idea how many pics they took, and which parts of the car they're of. But if they took any pics of the rear I'll definately post them.


----------



## julioatgurleyleep (Feb 3, 2006)

last i heard at my dealership was may of 2006


----------



## taveirada (Feb 14, 2005)

No, they are not being selled in Europe, and the date of starting will be delayed because of many orders already done...
This car will be biult in AutoEuropa facility in Portugal.


----------



## USCVWFAN (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: (julioatgurleyleep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *julioatgurleyleep* »_last i heard at my dealership was may of 2006

I think May will be about the time dealers find out more detailed information regarding colors, options. prices, etc. July seems to be a preety good guess on the release of the Eos. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris_Gursche (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: (USCVWFAN)*

The release date for Canada has been moved into September. I guess they've got us confused with Australia.
It makes sense to me that the date is pushed back because of pre-orders. Wouldn't make much sense to release the car, but then not have any for sale for the next two months because the factory is only building sold orders.
Since as a dealer employee I can't get mine until the customer orders are satisfied, I probably won't be able to get one until 2007 at the earliest.


----------



## vwsince1963 (Mar 5, 2005)

Just spoke with VW - One car for showroom at dealers the end of July. Deliveries to start the end of August.


----------



## 28 (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Firm U.S. Release Date? ([email protected])*

sweet


----------



## 08CandyWhite (Jan 31, 2003)

*Re: Firm U.S. Release Date? (28)*

Production initially is suppose to start this month. So I'd say expect to see more definite answers in about 1.5/2 months. By this time their launch vehicles will be in production stock or intransit from factory. Personally I've heard around mid-July, early August to have stock.


----------



## imprtsonly (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: Firm U.S. Release Date? (06DeepBlack)*

i was drivin down wadsworth today and saw one. at first i wasnt sure what it was till i saw the top folded down. it was black and was heading north just before 88th. they dont look to bad. im still not a huge fan of convertables though.


----------



## Good1Spd (Oct 12, 2003)

i want to drive a 3.2 dsg one sooo bad.


----------

